# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Fryrje kembesh

## Number5

Pershendetje!
Keta 2 muajt e fundit e vecanerisht ne qershor,kembet e mia jane teper te fryra dhe per me teper,edhe kur jam pushim.Shkova te bej analiza,por gjithcka eshte normale.Dua te shenoj ketu,se kete fryrje e kisha dhe vjet ne vere,por shume me pak.Tani nuk mundem te ndjej kepuce ne kembe.A ju ka ndodh?

----------


## Viola.V

> Pershendetje!
> Keta 2 muajt e fundit e vecanerisht ne qershor,kembet e mia jane teper te fryra dhe per me teper,edhe kur jam pushim.Shkova te bej analiza,por gjithcka eshte normale.Dua te shenoj ketu,se kete fryrje e kisha dhe vjet ne vere,por shume me pak.Tani nuk mundem te ndjej kepuce ne kembe.A ju ka ndodh?


Analiazat ne Shqiperi ose edhe kudo jane shume te percipta . Ato gjejne nqs ke ndonje mikrob alarmant ose gjera te thjeshta rreth gjakut tend . Nje analize e drejtperdrejte , cfare po ndosh ne trupin tend eshte HAIR-ANALISYS .  Kjo analize floku te jep pergjigje te sakte . Zakonisht fryrja e kembeve ka te beje me depoziten e mineraleve ne fund te kembeve (mos ma merr per baze , thjesht nje mendimi im) . Dyshimi im eshte se ke minerale te renda ne trup .

Te rekomandoj te fusesh kembet ne uje te nxehte me kripe saline (saline salt) cdo dite . Kripa e gurit eshte gjithashtu shume e mire . Ndihmon ne detoxifikimin e trupit gjithashtu nga mineralet e renda .

----------


## Number5

Falemnderit Viola.V.!
Ne te vertete,pesha e trupit tim eshte e lehte dhe nuk mund te kuptoj arsyen.Kete gje nuk e kisha pesuar as kur isha shtatzane.Kembet i fus ne uje me kripe thuajse perdite,pasi fryrja eshte e vazhdueshme.Dhe cdo mbremje i coj kembet lart te qarkulloje gjaku.Habia ime qendron ne faktin se kjo ndodh vetem ne vere.
Pershendetje!

----------


## Marya

> Falemnderit Viola.V.!
> Ne te vertete,pesha e trupit tim eshte e lehte dhe nuk mund te kuptoj arsyen.Kete gje nuk e kisha pesuar as kur isha shtatzane.Kembet i fus ne uje me kripe thuajse perdite,pasi fryrja eshte e vazhdueshme.Dhe cdo mbremje i coj kembet lart te qarkulloje gjaku.*Habia ime qendron ne faktin se kjo ndodh vetem ne vere*.
> Pershendetje!


nga vapa , enet e gjakut zgjerohen dhe akumulojne me shume gjak neper vene qe e ka veshtire pastaj te ngjitet   dhe shfaqen fryerja e kembeve

nuk e di per cfare analizash e ke fjalen , por e mira eshte  sa ngrihesh ne mengjes te vendosesh corape elastike te forta , qe gjenden vetem ne farmacie , te cilat favorizojne kthimin e gjakut, dhe largojne senzacionin e kembeve te renda

e di qe eshte vape dhe te mbash ciorape ne kete kohe eshte tmerr , por per insuficience e venave nuk ka tjeter zgjidhje :buzeqeshje: , edhe kembet perpjete vazhdo ti mbash sa mundesh :ngerdheshje: dhe banjo te kembeve me uje te ftohte

----------


## Kënga

> Analiazat ne Shqiperi ose edhe kudo jane shume te percipta . Ato gjejne nqs ke ndonje mikrob alarmant ose gjera te thjeshta rreth gjakut tend . Nje analize e drejtperdrejte , cfare po ndosh ne trupin tend eshte *HAIR-ANALISYS .  Kjo analize floku te jep pergjigje te sakte* . Zakonisht fryrja e kembeve ka te beje me depoziten e mineraleve ne fund te kembeve (mos ma merr per baze , thjesht nje mendimi im) . Dyshimi im eshte se ke minerale te renda ne trup .
> 
> Te rekomandoj te fusesh kembet ne uje te nxehte me kripe saline (saline salt) cdo dite . Kripa e gurit eshte gjithashtu shume e mire . Ndihmon ne detoxifikimin e trupit gjithashtu nga mineralet e renda .


Kete analize nuk e kam ndegjuar ndonjeher!!!!

----------


## gloreta

> Kete analize nuk e kam ndegjuar ndonjeher!!!!



Mund ta kete fjalen per ADN ne  :ngerdheshje: 

Kenga, ajo qe shkroi Marya, corape elastike, jane me te efekshme, por per fat te keq duhen mbajtur ne vere, duhet goxha vullnet. :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Kënga

> Mund ta kete fjalen per ADN ne 
> 
> Kenga, ajo qe shkroi Marya, corape elastike, jane me te efekshme, por per fat te keq duhen mbajtur ne vere, duhet goxha vullnet.


çorapet mbahen disi ,por ajo keshilla per poziten e kembeve pak e veshtire  :kryqezohen:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gloreta

.......................................

----------


## Number5

Po goca keshtu eshte!Falemnderit per keshillat,edhe pse corapet i dija.Puna eshte se une perdite duhet te vishem chic,sepse punoj ne nje zyre teper serioze.Ajo qe shkruat per enet e gjakut,eshte mese e vertete.Fatkeqesisht,zgjidhje tjater nuk ka.Falemnderit per keshillat.

----------


## teta

qarkullimi vennoz ne kembe
te konsulltohet kirurgu vaskular

----------


## Viola.V

*Gloreta* , Hair-Analysis nuk eshte ADN test . Ka te beje me analizen qe ju ben flokeve . Floku eshte menyra me e thjeshte dhe e sakte per te provuar se cfare mangesi mineralesh dhe vitaminash ke ne trup . Prishja e balances ne trup e ketyre vitaminave dhe mineralesh sjellin ate qe quhet HAVOC , me nje fjale behet kerdia ne trup nga semundjet e lehta deri tek ato me te renda , perfshire semundjen e kancerit .



A hair analysis test is the best way to obtain a comprehensive and accurate vitamin deficiency test or a mineral deficiency test.

*Analiza / testi qe ju behet flokeve eshte menyra me e mire per te marre nje pergjigje te plote dhe te sakte per mangesine e vitaminave dhe mineraleve .*


With 8 TOXIC HEAVY METALS and 29 ESSENTIAL ELEMENTS in your body, how can you find out which ones are out of balance and creating the PHYSICAL HAVOC that creates the SICKNESS, CHRONIC DISEASE, FATIGUE and PAIN that ROBS you of your physical vitality and enjoyment of life?

Me 8 metale te renda toxike dhe 29 minerale / elementet thelbesore qe gjenden ne trupin tone , si  mund të gjejme se cilat nga ato jane jashte bilancit dhe cilat nga ato bejne kerdine ne trupin tone duke krijuar semundje ?! Semundjet kronike dhe dhimbjet qe shkaktojne / vjedhin vitalitetin tone fizik dhe shijimin e jetes ?


Every single mineral in the body has an effect on every other mineral in the body. The physical body is made up of minerals whch are the basis of all life.

Cdo mineral ne vecanti ne trupin tone e ka një efekt / nderthurje me mineralet e tjera . Trupi fizik eshte i perbere / funksionon nga mineralet , te cilat jane baza e tere jetes .


ps: Pertoj ta perkthej te tere tekstin, se sapo u cova nga gjumi .

Hair is the second most metabolically active tissue in the body. The hair tissue is affected by the blood, perspiration, environment, genetics, hormones and enzymes. The hair represents what is occurring inside the cells and the submolecular figures of the body. A blood test shows what is happening outside the cell and the waste material being discarded. The hair gives a reading of what is being stored in the body. For example, if mercury is high in the hair, a higher concentration of it would also be found in organs like the kidney and liver.

A hair analysis gives a complete picture of a person's health history. Our hair analysis test can indicate vitamin, mineral and nutritional deficiencies as well as heavy metal toxicity have occured over a long period of time.

----------


## PINK

Nje analize gjaku and urine ti nxjerr mangesite, ske nevoj deri te lesht e kokes. Lol. Kembeve bjeri mbrapa. Fryrja Jane simptoma te venave. Sic tha dikush me lart, 1 kontroll te doc vascular do  beje mire. Sa per te qene korrekt me trupin tend.

----------


## K.i EPERM

Përshëndetje;disa këshilla edhe mundë të jenë gabim?

Number5-citim-.Kete gje nuk e kisha pesuar as kur isha shtatzane.

1-Pas pune,liroj këmbët nga këpucat e ngushta!
2-Vendosni këmbët në pozitë qe të bëhët qarkullimi i lirë i gjakut!
3-Vendosni këmbët në uji të fresket(ftoht),ska asgjë më te preferuar se sa uji i fresket për këmbët e fryra ose më dhimbje(duhet mbajtur kembet ne uji se paku 30 minuta)
4-Mos mbani Verës këpucë të ngushta,fryrja e këmbëve është 50/50,-pra 50% vjen nga këpucet e ngushta dhe 50% diçka tjeter.
5-Ushqimi duhet të jetë i ekuilibrar dhe sa më pak krypë,pak ushtrime sportive dhe një ushqim të kontrolluar ,levizja e gjakut do të rregullohet .
P.S-Mjeku është personi adekuat për këshilla pëfundimtare(unë vetem nga pervoja i shkrova këto).

----------


## Number5

U falenderoj perzemersisht per keshillat.

----------


## strong_07

fryerja e kembeve mund te jet e edhe nga mbi pesha pasi qe nuk ju njohim kishe mund ta pershkruheni veten sado pak gjatsin dhe pesha trupore ???

----------


## Number5

Gjatesia ime eshte 1.73 dhe pesha 62.Nuk i permenda,sepse e di qe nuk jam mbi peshe.Ndonje sugjerim?

----------


## Viola.V

> Gjatesia ime eshte 1.73 dhe pesha 62.Nuk i permenda,sepse e di qe nuk jam mbi peshe.Ndonje sugjerim?


Me and you have 2 things in common . Can you spot those ?! - This is a quiz for you !

----------


## loneeagle

> Gjatesia ime eshte 1.73 dhe pesha 62.Nuk i permenda,sepse e di qe nuk jam mbi peshe.Ndonje sugjerim?


Duhet patjeter te besh analizat e gjakut. e kam degjuar shpesh ket problem por gjate dimrit nga koha e ftohte. Gjithashtu kam degjuar edhe njerezit qe punojne gjate ne kembe i ndodh nje problem i tille, edhe kur ke probleme me veshkat ndodh ose me qarkullimin e gjakut. Mos e le mbas dore shif doktorin edhe bej analizat. Mund te jet asgje por me mire cdo gjeje ti shkosh mbas qe ne fillim. Good luck!

----------


## Viola.V

> Po goca keshtu eshte!Falemnderit per keshillat,edhe pse corapet i dija.Puna eshte se une perdite duhet te vishem chic,sepse punoj ne nje zyre teper serioze.Ajo qe shkruat per enet e gjakut,eshte mese e vertete.Fatkeqesisht,zgjidhje tjater nuk ka.Falemnderit per keshillat.


Mire thone qe "The first impression is ALWAYS RIGHT" 

Damn! E vura re kete shprehje "sepse punoj ne nje zyre teper serioze" dhe m'u kujtua ajo qe kishje thene me pare "jam e re ne kete Forum, por kam experience nga Forume shkencore internacionale "...ahaha - por thashe -nahhhh nuk eshte ajo qe mendoj kush eshte . Hera e pare qe ma hodhe . Te lumte ! I thone nje fjale e verteta vonon por nuk harron .

----------


## Mr Zeid

Hapses se temes i duhet nje pergjigje nga nje doktor/e i/e speciializuar. nqf se nuk jeni te tille/a heshtni, sepse vetem sa i ngateroni njerzit, duke u munduar te shisni dengla me pergjigjet tuja, gjasme ju dini dicka.
Por me sa vura re, pergjigjen e kane dhene mosha me e thyer e grave te forumit.Jeni qe jeni, nuk ja valoni njehere asaj kenges, "kane dale plakat ne leme, qaj neno qaj moj nene"
Do tju shkonte shume....

----------

